# Things that make you go hmmmm



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I used to work in a combined cycle plant. Whoever designed the place watched one-too-many action movies, because any little thing that went wrong and all these sirens and horns would kick on and lights would start flashing. You'd think it was the Apocalypse, and come to find out that the coffee maker filter just needed to be changed or some piddling thing.

Well one day I'm in there with a helper and we're each in a lift pulling wire through trays. The coffee machine clogs up again and the place lights up like the End of the World, well, I'd forgotten to warn the apprentice about this: His eyes got the size of dinner plates and he practically started to climb down the lift to book it out of the powerhouse.

I really thought he was gonna start crying.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> i look at the breaker long enough to place a finger on it
> 
> i look away_ (these are arc rated sunnies btw) _
> 
> ...


 Back when I was a greenie the old timer I was working with doing demo in an office building , he was pissed because he could not find a circuit he was tracing BX 277 volts he said hey kid gimmy your linesmans and he cut the BX.


He had a new pair for me the next day..:laughing:


----------

